# kali / silat in the DC area?



## dok (Sep 25, 2006)

Hello, I'm currently looking for a reliable source for knife instruction (see knife arts forum for my other "help me please" thread.  got some very good feedback there which has led me to consider silat / kali in addition to more "practical/sd" approaches/schools.  

I do think I would enjoy training in certain Kali / Silat styles.  I'm looking for something relatively simple - a style in which basic, applicable, skills are taught from the get go.  

Thus far I've looked at Pekiti Tirsia Kali, and Silat Serak - both of which seem like excellent styles to train in.  The problem is finding them locally.  does anyone have any information about schools/training groups/instructors in those arts or others that might fit the bill in my area (DC metro - northern VA, southern MD, and the district)?


----------



## ksmaguro (Nov 17, 2006)

this may be a drive, but worth the instruction:
http://wmdsilat.com/www.wmdsilat2.html
Take care,
Jay


----------



## Master Panto (Nov 18, 2006)

dok said:


> Hello, I'm currently looking for a reliable source for knife instruction (see knife arts forum for my other "help me please" thread. got some very good feedback there which has led me to consider silat / kali in addition to more "practical/sd" approaches/schools.
> 
> I do think I would enjoy training in certain Kali / Silat styles. I'm looking for something relatively simple - a style in which basic, applicable, skills are taught from the get go.
> 
> Thus far I've looked at Pekiti Tirsia Kali, and Silat Serak - both of which seem like excellent styles to train in. The problem is finding them locally. does anyone have any information about schools/training groups/instructors in those arts or others that might fit the bill in my area (DC metro - northern VA, southern MD, and the district)?


 
Gud day!
   My friend I was happy to hear from you that you are quite interested w/ kali trainings..I'm from Philippines and we called kali natively as arnis..in our club we practice the techniques that are mostly be use for self-defense, this teachings that I've learned is suited for immediate response of untoward incidents..Good luck for your searchings if I were only a short distant from you I'm willing to help you out of your quest..
  Gud day to you!


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Nov 19, 2006)

An instructor associated with Cass Magda is in Arlington, VA would that be close enough for you?  If so, I'll look for the contact info for you.


----------



## arnisdc (Mar 17, 2008)

You can also check out Metro DC Arnis at http://arnisdc.com. We have locations in Chinatown in DC, and in Bethesda.


----------



## doc D (Apr 15, 2008)

Contact Rob McKAy who works in Silat Harimau  and Pencak Silat Mande Muda in Maryland. David Goodenow lives in that area ( used to train with Pak Herman Suwanda) and is trying to have Rob over in DC off and on. Rob's e mail is info@pecahan.com


----------



## arnisdc (Aug 5, 2009)

As a DC FMA instructor, I try to know all the FMA instructors in the area. So to keep things simple I made a map of all Arnis, Kali, and Escrima in the Metro DC area (and a little beyond). Here it is: http://arnisdc.com/links.php

I didn't put any Indonesian schools, but I know there is a Silat school that meets at the Indonesian embassy downtown as well as in a VA location. Their URL is http://www.al-azharsilat.org/

Ed

PS. If anyone knows of any I missed, let me know.


----------



## Jimi (Aug 6, 2009)

Steve Braun & DR. Pat Finley are very good Kali & Silat Instructors among other arts. I have known them both since 1983. They are also very well trained in the Inosanto Curriculum. Steve may be easier to contact but they are not hard to find. I do not like posting info. about friends/associates without their understanding, so feel free to see if Steve's info. is still on the Inosanto Academy website. All these other suggestions are good too, I just advocate the people who I have trained with and trust. Good luck finding the Instructor who will help you and have fun.

BTW, I am returning to the DC area by the end of August and will return to training at Platoscave. Watch out my brothers and sister, lol, Si Hing Big Brother Jimi is coming back. BANDO for everyone. LOL. And Banshay and Naban  and Bama Lethwei, and Muay Thai, and Kali/Arnis/Escrima and Shooto/CombatSubmissionWrestling, and Jun Fan/JKD. I will be happy to return to club. I miss the Gang!


----------

